# Größere Bremsscheiben am ZR Race 29er 5.0



## darkside40 (4. April 2012)

Moin alle miteinander,
die neue MTB Saison steht an und nach 10 Jahren gönne ich mir mal ein neues Bike. Und ich weiss jetzt schon es soll ein ZR Race 29er 5.0 werden.

Das einzige wo ich beim dem Bike drüber gestolpert bin ist die Shimano AM 505 Scheibenbremse. Zu der konnte ich im Netz jetzt keine Informationen finden, wahrscheinlich handelt es sich hier um eine OEM Bremse.

Für mich wäre jetzt interessant wo die Bremse im Shimano Portfolio Leistungsmäßig einzuordnen ist.

Aufgrund meines Gewichtes (ca. 100kg) stellt sich für mich auch die Frage ob ich die Bremse wohl mit nem passenden Adapter auf größere Scheiben umrüsten kann, bzw. auf eine Shimano SLX gehe. Das entscheidet sich aber erst wenn ich die AM 505 mal richtig getestet habe.

Eine Frage ist für mich jetzt welche Scheiben ich auf dem Bike max. verwenden kann. Die RS Reba ist ja für 210mm freigegeben, wie sieht es aber am Hinterbau aus, welche Scheibengröße kann ich da maximal fahren?


----------



## SHIGO (4. April 2012)

Hallo darkside,

ich hab mir auch ein ZR Race 29 bestellt - ist leider noch nicht da.
Um die Bremsleistung zu erhöhen plane ich auch einen Umbau der Bremsscheiben. Radon gibt zu den SCheibengrößen an:

Maximal zulässiger Bremsscheibendurchmesser?
Hinterbau:
Hardtails: max. 160mm 
QLT Team/Race : max. 160mm
Stage: max. 180mm
Swoop: max. 203mm
Slide: max. 203mm

Daher werde ich nun auf 203-160 gehen. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkside40 (4. April 2012)

Danke für die Info.

Jo dann werd ich das wohl auch so machen. Ich muss erstmal schauen wann es wieder ein passendes 29er auf Lager gibt (war gestern im Laden und da waren alle Weg).
Ich werd auch sicherlich erstmal die Standardbremsen testen, aber vorne kommt irgendwann eine 203er Scheibe drauf, entweder mit dem Standardbremssattel oder ner Shimano SLX.


----------



## Sarrois (19. April 2012)

SHIGO schrieb:


> Hallo darkside,
> 
> ich hab mir auch ein ZR Race 29 bestellt - ist leider noch nicht da.
> Um die Bremsleistung zu erhöhen plane ich auch einen Umbau der Bremsscheiben. Radon gibt zu den SCheibengrößen an:
> ...


 
Gibt es hier welche die hinten ne 180er Scheibe am Hardtail fahren?
Ist ne 160er nedd zu mickrig


----------

